# Cant burn CDRWs



## Praetor

Not sure if anyone can help but here goes:

*Drives used to burn*
LG 16x10x40, Firmware Unknown (havnt checked)
ASUS 522452A, Firmware 1.40 (latest)
Pioneer 106D, Firmware 1.07 (unsure if a newer one exists)

*Drives use to Read*
LG 16x10x40
ASUS 52252A
Pioneer 106D
Toshiba GDR8081N Firmware 2.21 (laptop)
Pioneer 107, Firmware Unknown
Plextor 708A, Firmware Unknown

*Media In Question*
Verbatim 650MB HighSpeed 12X CDRW (ATIP: Mitsubishi)
Prodisc 700MB HighSpeed 10X CDRW (ATIP: CMC)
Mitsubishi 650MB UltraSpeed 24X CDRW (ATIP: Mitsubishi)

*Burning Apps Used*
Nero 6.3.1.20
CDRWIN 5.05.001
Alcohol120 1.92.1705
Discjuggler 4.10.1140

*Disc Format's Tested*
- DataCD (ISO & Joliet), TAO & DAO & DAO/96
- CD Images (ISO Mode1/2048, BIN Mode1/2352, MDF, CDI)
- Multisession as well as non-multisession

*ASPI*
4.60.1021 and Force1.8 (4.72.1)

*Problem*
Regardless of what drive/app/type-of-disc I burn, the program will report "Burn Successful" yet the disc will either (a) spin forever in the drive without contents being detected or (b) be empty. No I am not "simulating". While this isnt a horrible problem for me. I would like to figure out the source of the problem.

*Additional Info*
- Burning/reading DVDs is not affected
- Using CDRIdentifier 1.63 causes the machine to hardboot instantly. ATIP is read via Alcohol120
- Drives are in DMA
- OS is WXP SP1, IMAPI service is disabled
- Burn speed is 4X-12X


----------



## Jeepers79

Wait a minute? 
   I saw that Praetor was the last poster, and figured you responded...  but you need the help!  LOL!  WIsh I chould help you after all the help I have gotten here...  
  To the top for you!

 Mike


----------



## Praetor

LOL thx .... its not so much of a problem for me as i dont actually use CDs much anymore and just chuck files around the network when im at home and drag HDDs/Laptop with me when on the move but I just came across this problem today (i guess only because i decided to burn something today) and and kinda curious to its origin/solution


----------



## Lorand

I had some problems with CD-RW disks, so I don't use them at all. Even for file transfers I use CD-Rs. And when a disk fills up I just throw it away.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah i thought so too but this is on discs that ive already used dozens of times each.

ADDITIONAL INFO
I can read CDRWs that ive burned a long time ago ... just none anytime recently. Hmmm ill format a couple times see how it works out.


----------



## Lorand

Then probably the drive's lens got dirty... Have you tried to clean them?


----------



## Praetor

The lens got dirty on 10 drives?  'sides i can burn CDRs and DVDs with the drives ... just these High and Ultra CDRWs causing problems .... more info:
- It seems that the Pioneer106 and the ASUS are the "problemsome" drives. Any CDRWs burnt via them cannot be read by any drive period. Since they are both in the same tower I'll format a few times we'll see


----------



## Lorand

I got to clean the lens very often, since I'm a smoker (a heavy one)...


----------



## Praetor

- Im not a smoker so thats not a concern.
- Formatting didnt alleviate the problem
- More info: the Pioneer doesnt even detect any CDRW media that ive burned since this anomoly. It detects discs that were successfully burnt in the past.
- Further tested on DISC 2X RW (ATIP: PRODISC) and Memorex 4X RW (ATIP: PRODISC) with no luck
- Nero's CD Speed fails to create a Data Disc for testing at roughly the 50min marker


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone can help but here goes:
> 
> *Drives used to burn*
> LG 16x10x40, Firmware Unknown (havnt checked)
> ASUS 522452A, Firmware 1.40 (latest)
> Pioneer 106D, Firmware 1.07 (unsure if a newer one exists)
> 
> *Drives use to Read*
> LG 16x10x40
> ASUS 52252A
> Pioneer 106D
> Toshiba GDR8081N Firmware 2.21 (laptop)
> Pioneer 107, Firmware Unknown
> Plextor 708A, Firmware Unknown
> 
> *Media In Question*
> Verbatim 650MB HighSpeed 12X CDRW (ATIP: Mitsubishi)
> Prodisc 700MB HighSpeed 10X CDRW (ATIP: CMC)
> Mitsubishi 650MB UltraSpeed 24X CDRW (ATIP: Mitsubishi)
> 
> *Burning Apps Used*
> Nero 6.3.1.20
> CDRWIN 5.05.001
> Alcohol120 1.92.1705
> Discjuggler 4.10.1140
> 
> *Disc Format's Tested*
> - DataCD (ISO & Joliet), TAO & DAO & DAO/96
> - CD Images (ISO Mode1/2048, BIN Mode1/2352, MDF, CDI)
> - Multisession as well as non-multisession
> 
> *ASPI*
> 4.60.1021 and Force1.8 (4.72.1)
> 
> *Problem*
> Regardless of what drive/app/type-of-disc I burn, the program will report "Burn Successful" yet the disc will either (a) spin forever in the drive without contents being detected or (b) be empty. No I am not "simulating". While this isnt a horrible problem for me. I would like to figure out the source of the problem.
> 
> *Additional Info*
> - Burning/reading DVDs is not affected
> - Using CDRIdentifier 1.63 causes the machine to hardboot instantly. ATIP is read via Alcohol120
> - Drives are in DMA
> - OS is WXP SP1, IMAPI service is disabled
> - Burn speed is 4X-12X



1. Are you using Nero?
2. Is your burner burns correctly with CD-R drives?
3. There might be a fault with all burners
4. Is your pwer supply powerful enough?
5. Have you tried another burner to see if it works?
6. Is your copy of the burning program you're using might be corrupted?


----------



## Praetor

Question said:
			
		

> 1. Are you using Nero?





			
				Answer said:
			
		

> Nero 6.3.1.20





			
				Question said:
			
		

> Is your burner burns correctly with CD-R drives?


Burning CD-R media is successful.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> There might be a fault with all burners


That is extremely unlikely and its more likely that there would be a complete media failure rather than selective failure as such



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Is your pwer supply powerful enough?


Yes



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Have you tried another burner to see if it works?





			
				Answer said:
			
		

> *Drives used to burn*
> LG 16x10x40, Firmware Unknown (havnt checked)
> ASUS 522452A, Firmware 1.40 (latest)
> Pioneer 106D, Firmware 1.07 (unsure if a newer one exists)





			
				Question said:
			
		

> Is your copy of the burning program you're using might be corrupted?


No. Ive done multiple reformats each time to ensure thats not a possibility. Furthermore, the odds of a simultaneous failure of numerous programs as noted is unlikely


----------



## PC Technology INC.

1. Try other CD-RW brands
2. Try your LG
3. Cook your CD-RWs and see if it eatable!   I'm just hungry!
4. Any deep scratches?
5. How old is your motherboard?
6. Did you clean the laser?
7. Does your burners support CD-RW burning. If no, then that's why they have unreadable CDs.


----------



## Praetor

> Try other CD-RW brands


And which ATIP might you suggest I try? Mitsubishi is easily the 2nd more reliable maker of CDRWs. In the interim ive type Taio Yuden discs (#1) with similar results



> Try your LG


Dunno how you missed this twice,


> *Drives used to burn*
> LG 16x10x40, Firmware Unknown (havnt checked)





> Any deep scratches?


No scratches at all.



> How old is your motherboard?


Its an ASUS A8V. The other mobos, A7N, A7N and AA8 offered identical results



> Did you clean the laser?


Naturally this wouldnt be an issue as burning CDRs and reading media would be affected



> Does your burners support CD-RW burning. If no, then that's why they have unreadable CDs.


LOL this is just a shot in the dark right?


----------



## PC Technology INC.

1. Try Maxell
2. clean your lasers
3. I thought you haven't checked the burner. Sorry
4. Hammer them until they're into pieces and buy new ones.
5. If they are old, it might be harder to burn CD-RWs. Buy a new one.


----------



## deathbysunshine

jesus, we are going nowhere with this one.  ur using multiple different programs to try and burn the rws, correct? maybe if ur using just one then it could be something wrong with the way it is set up, and continues to setup by default or something (because it still didnt work after you formatted)
but if this is not any help than neither am i.
im hungry too by the way


----------



## PC Technology INC.

As I said also, try a new burner. deathbysunshine might be right too. We are 2 hungry people


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> Its an ASUS A8V. The other mobos, A7N, A7N and AA8 offered identical results



Burners defective. Buy a new one. It's obvious. How old are they?


----------



## Praetor

> Try Maxell


Maxell doesnt make media. And yes I do realize what I just said.



> clean your lasers


Lasers arent an issue, burning CDR and DVDR(W) would then be a problem



> If they are old, it might be harder to burn CD-RWs. Buy a new one.


As noted these are Mitsubishi and TY discs. Not CMC/Princos. And after dealing with ~10000 discs, Im sure I know how to handle them.



> jesus, we are going nowhere with this one. ur using multiple different programs to try and burn the rws, correct? maybe if ur using just one then it could be something wrong with the way it is set up, and continues to setup by default or something (because it still didnt work after you formatted)
> but if this is not any help than neither am i.
> im hungry too by the way


The programs dont matter independently or concurrently. 



> As I said also, try a new burner


Trying a new burner would not help in determining what the problem is with the current burner.



> Burners defective. Buy a new one. It's obvious. How old are they?


Obviously it's not obvious. (FYI I'm also a Mod at cd-rw.org so I know my stuff when it comes to optical media) Furthermore, by reccomending that I consider Maxell discs, its obvious to me that its not obvious [to you] (or at least it shouldnt be)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ahmmm...*

I am afraid I cannot help you much man...but I could say this. Whenever I tried to use High Speed CD-RWs on my Aopen CRW5224, I have failed. It should have been able to burn at 24 x and does so only on the one RW supplied by Aopen! I have tried buying Verbatim High Speed RWs (24x) and that failed bad. They would just spin crazy or the burning process would seem fine but would be unreadable. I think that there is a serious compatibilty issue with RWs. Praetor, I suggest that you try burning at 4x for example and move up in speed (Use 4x certified media to try it out..move up to 16x etc). I really wanna see if there is a solution to this. I doubt that both derives are messed up.

JAN


----------



## dansilva

i have pioneer 106D and i have used it to burn sony cdrw (650mb) for all purposes data/mp3/audio it has worked successfull all occasions.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> Trying a new burner would not help in determining what the problem is with the current burner.



Yes it would. If the new one would work correctly, then you would automatically know if the problem is with your old burner. Are you sure that you do not posess corrupted media? Maxell provides CD-R media. I have a couple of them. Try also Memorex


----------



## Praetor

> I am afraid I cannot help you much man...but I could say this. Whenever I tried to use High Speed CD-RWs on my Aopen CRW5224, I have failed. It should have been able to burn at 24 x and does so only on the one RW supplied by Aopen! I have tried buying Verbatim High Speed RWs (24x) and that failed bad. They would just spin crazy or the burning process would seem fine but would be unreadable. I think that there is a serious compatibilty issue with RWs. Praetor, I suggest that you try burning at 4x for example and move up in speed (Use 4x certified media to try it out..move up to 16x etc). I really wanna see if there is a solution to this. I doubt that both derives are messed up.


LOL thanks I gave up a long time ago  Gremlins Ill call it.



> Yes it would. If the new one would work correctly, then you would automatically know if the problem is with your old burner.


1. Read what I said. I said it would not let me find out WHAT the problem is.
2. I used the Pioneer106D about 6 times ... and then I stopped working. Are you suggesting that it (and all the other drives) failed? LOL




> you sure that you do not posess corrupted media?


Media doesnt get "corrupted" and yes I'm sure.




> Maxell provides CD-R media. I have a couple of them. Try also Memorex


1. No they dont
2. I dont have a problem with them
3. No they dont. LOL They market media. They dont make media. Companies like Ricoch and Prodisc and CMC make the media for Maxell and Memorex.
4. If you've not realized, this problem is (a) well beyond your scope, (b) Ive given up lol and (c) in order to actually understand the scope of the problem you'd have to read/understand the first post (notice how I used the word ATIP? Notice how I spec the Mode and Sector size?). I appreciate the attemps but this is aquite the impossible case. Experts in optical media will quickly realize (from the original post) that (a) Ive obviously covered the basics (2) this is one seriously messed up problem ... thanks for the zeal but its not happening


----------



## PC Technology INC.

It might happen. ALL drive could fail. It's just hard to believe. You gave up heh? SMASH THEM INTO PIECES AND MAKE A REALLY GOOD SOUP WITH THEM!!!!


----------



## Praetor

> it might happen. All drive could fail. It's just hard to believe. You gave up heh? Smash them into pieces and make a really good soup with them!!!


grow up :d


----------



## Switch

This might be a long shot, but try burning the discs at a slower write speed. (if possible)

I see that you said Burn speed is 4X-12X

The burner and media combo might not be as compatable as what they are telling the burning programs. 

Also, why are you still on SP1 ?

I know for a fact tht SP2 may cause issues with nero on your LG burner, not sure about the other burners.


----------



## Praetor

> This might be a long shot, but try burning the discs at a slower write speed. (if possible)


Noted and dealt with. No dice.



> The burner and media combo might not be as compatable as what they are telling the burning programs.


Its compatible. "Compatibility" hasnt been an issue for several dozen generations of cd media



> Also, why are you still on SP1 ?


Because SP2 is gay.



> I know for a fact tht SP2 may cause issues with nero on your LG burner, not sure about the other burners.


SP2 doesnt make any changes to the the only CD related OS service, the IMAPI ... i also have the IMAPI disabled so it makes no difference and enabling IMAPI doesnt change much


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> Because SP2 is gay.
> 
> 
> SP2 doesnt make any changes to the the only CD related OS service, the IMAPI ... i also have the IMAPI disabled so it makes no difference and enabling IMAPI doesnt change much



SP2 is gay for sure  Wait t'il SP3 comes out!


----------



## PC Technology INC.

What type of XP do you have? PRO, Home, Media Center, x64


----------



## renegade X

You prolly know this already, but has the life expectancy for the disk expired, or more commonly, is there a scratch, eventhough you say no, it my be on the outer tracks were it is barely noticeable. In my experiences, a simple scratch can lock up a computer, or it could only open from a DOS prompt.


It has to be one of the two.


----------



## Praetor

> Wait t'il SP3 comes out!


Yeah and SP3 is gonna make some sweeping changes to IMAPI .... which is disabled lol



> What type of XP do you have? PRO, Home, Media Center, x64


Who said anything about XP? Regardless the OS isnt a factor as um ... ive tried a whole slew of them



> You prolly know this already, but has the life expectancy for the disk expired


Not if its a new Mitsubishi disc 



> or more commonly, is there a scratch, eventhough you say no, it my be on the outer tracks were it is barely noticeable.


Except its the inner tracks which matter for setting the lead-in information and for reading ATIP (i.e., if the inner tracks are screwed you cant read the ATIP ... and since I can read the atip...)


----------

